# chastisement



## Preach (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm trying to find the verse that has the words "He chastises those He loves". Does anyone know where it is found? Thanks


----------



## just_grace (Jul 30, 2005)

Try Hebrews 12 and Revelation 3

Heb 12:6 - For whom the Lord loveth he chasteneth,.... All men are not the objects of God's love, only a special people, whom he has chosen in Christ; for whom he has given his Son, when they were sinners and enemies; whom he quickens and calls by his grace, justifies, pardons, and accepts in Christ; and whom he causes to love him; these he loves with an everlasting and unchangeable love, and in a free and sovereign way, without any regard to any motive or condition in them. 

Now these are chastened by him, and loved while they are chastened; their chastening is in love, as appears from the nature of God's love to them, which changes not; from the nature of chastening itself; which is that of a father; from the divine supports granted under it; from the ends of it, which are, among others, that they might be more and more partakers of holiness, and not be condemned with the world; and from the issue of it, which is a far more exceeding and eternal weight of glory. 

Rev 3:19 Those whom I love, I reprove and discipline, so be zealous and repent.

[Edited on 7-30-2005 by just_grace]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 30, 2005)

Proverbs 3:11-12
ESV Proverbs 3:11 My son, do not despise the LORD's discipline or be weary of his reproof, 12 for the LORD reproves him whom he loves, as a father the son in whom he delights.


----------



## Preach (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks


----------

